# Need a little help on box for dorm



## Speedy2222 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bought an IDQ15 and am wanting to build a box that is good for my dorm room. Fairly small room. 15x18 with 10' celings. Basically a large jail cell. It will be hooked up to my computer and ran through some pretty good processing so sound quality is a must! I am pretty lost when it comes to this. I am also undecided on what amp i need to run with it. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Speedy2222 (Apr 4, 2009)

here's a quick and VERY cruede drawing of it.. there's also a couple pics to show actual layout, if sub won't fit in corner it would be under bed. Size really doesn't matter.


----------



## Speedy2222 (Apr 4, 2009)

got the sub today.. $40 later of coarse :-D ohmed out to 4.1 & 4.3 ohms.. not perfect but not bad for the price


----------



## turnstile (Aug 9, 2009)

What are you looking to get out of the sub? I would have personally went with a 10 or 12 seeing as you are using them with 'computer speakers'. The gapping hole between the 15's limited bandwidth and the upper limited bandwidth of computer speakers doesn't really sound like a great plan IMO


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

What programs are you using for processing on your computer?


----------



## Speedy2222 (Apr 4, 2009)

i have 4.1 surround(no center channel) right now and i am just wanting more output that my 10w6 just can't fill, mostly lows. The main problem with my dorm and home is my 10w6 works really good in my room at home but in the dorm due to the ceiling it has what seems like almost no output. it's being ran through the Soundmax control panel. It's not the best onboard but it's better than alot of dedicated cards.
Here's a link to my mobo
Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe Motherboard - NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI, Socket AM2+, ATX, Audio, Video, HDMI, PCI Express 2.0, SLI Ready, Gigabit LAN, S/PDIF, USB 2.0, eSATA, RAID at TigerDirect.com


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Try putting your JL in a different spot, like loading it into the corner of the room. Or shove it in between the bed and desk. Man...you guys got tiny rooms...

If you had more space or a real HT setup, I would have suggested integrating it into a coffee table somehow...

My lowly RCA 10" sub getting 120w was ungodly loud when turned up...I had noise complaints all the time in college  It was always fun when the RA would poke his head in and say "holy **** that's loud dude!"


----------

